# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Just got the DF Shobu

## AaronThomas

Well I'm sure I've been driving some of you a bit nuts asking about the Dynasty Forge Shobu, so. due to the lack of feed back, I decided to bite the bullet and pick one up for myself and write a little review. This is my fifth and probably favorite DF blade. The Shobu-Zukuri is currently available in the classes of 1060 Musha, F/F Bushi and F/F Daimyo.  The one sitting here next to me is the F/F Bushi and is for sale at Dynasty Forge for $699.00.   I have held the $1150.00 Bugei, the $250.00 Cheness, and the $1500.00 Paul Chen versions of the shobu-zukuri (wellI have seen the PC mantis).  I have to say I'm not disappointed and for the money the Dynasty Forge Shobu is definitely a great buy. IMO the DF version of this classic iris leaf design feels wonderful in the hands. Overall its extremely well balanced similar to the point of balance of the Mantis however, its lighter than the PC bladethe DF Shobu is approx 2.6lbs.  I personally like the feel of a lighter sword so the fact that the DF Shobu has a bit of a beefy blade as well as a good weightit's right up my alley for when it comes to cutting, and the12.5 in. tsuka doesnt hurt either.  Im just starting out with tamashigiri, but I took a few swings with it and it slices through soft targets like butter (I'm smiling).  Havent tried on harder targets as of yet.
         For those who dont arent familiar with Dynasty Forge, their forge folded blades are made up of three different steels1060, 1080, and 1095.  I have one of the F/F Daimyo and the hada is very subtleI was so psyched to see the hada on the new Shobu it pops like crazy on my blade!  The pics dont do it justice but at least youll get an idea.  I know some of y'all dont get excited about the hada on a production blade but they make me giddy.  It was also nice to see the hamon wasnt the same old notare or gunome pattern but in a chu suguhaa welcome departure from the production blade norm.  As far as the lines of the blade...theres a very nice ko-shinogi and shinogi that ends nicely before the kissaki IMO.
          As far as the fittings on the sword go Dynasty Forge chose to go with a beautiful cherry blossom theme for the tsuba, fuchi, kashira as well as the menuki.   The saya has be finished in a high gloss black lacquer thats been done to a mirror shine and it fits the blade perfectly there is zero rattle when the blade is sheathed.  The black silk Ito is wrapped extremely tight and feels wonderful over the low profile menuki. 			
          Overall the quality of the blade and fittings are top notch! 
          My only complaint with Dynasty Forge is that the sword was too well wrapped, but after removing the three layers of bubble wrap and two surrounding boxes I got over it! If you are looking to pick up the Dynasty Forge Shobu, I would highly recommend contacting Richard Love at the Keener Edgecustomer service was great.  

p.s. Here are some stats on the blade:

Over all length 			41
Nagasa				28.5
Tsuka Length			12.5
Mihaba at Mune			34.7mm
Kasane at Mune			6.2mm
Point of Balance from Tsuba	5.875
Sori					.8125
Mekugi				1

----------


## AaronThomas

DF Shobu blade

----------


## Tsugio Kawakami

Holy CRAP! A production company actually got the shobu kissaki right?! ...That sold me right there.

----------


## Andrew Thornton

Is it double pinned?

----------


## Mat Rous

> Holy CRAP! A production company actually got the shobu kissaki right?! ...That sold me right there.


If it's a Shobu, isn't the term Kissaki redundant?

----------


## Tsugio Kawakami

> If it's a Shobu, isn't the term Kissaki redundant?


I suppose. Should I just call it "tip"?

----------


## AaronThomas

> Is it double pinned?


No... It has one.

----------


## Tsugio Kawakami

> No... It has one.


Hallelujia! Another reason I need one! Well fit tsuka!

----------


## michael wilson

wonderful looking Shobu zukuri  - nice one mate , 

gotta love chu-sughua hamon as opposed to all the gunome notare you see in production katana .

I like the sound of this DF Shobu more and more  - single mekugi peg ( the LL fans will be screaming over this ) tells me that a lot of focus must have been on tsuka fitting .

Ive always admired the Bugei shobu but its too big a sword for me 
this DF shobu sounds ideal .

I know production blade hada is not everyones tipple but in its place and when its done well its still very appealing to look at in its correct context.

thanks for the review  - very nice pics mate.

Mick

----------


## Hong Yeung

Is the ito nice and tight?

From the pics it looks so so....

Diamonds are really big too

----------


## michael wilson

For a $700 sword I wouldnt even look at the wrap  - your only going to get a so so wrap anyway on a mid level prduction sword  - just the blade and its merits only , thats all I focus on in pics  - also saya fit , habaki fit and tsuka fit and shaping are things I would ask about from any reviewer - at this level ito folds are the least concern .

Just a personal opinion mind - pay me no heed, 

but apart from a chen tori or bugei dragonfly  - I would have the tsuka redone on most production katana  - its a must really as I wouldnt be 100% 
in any sword without a tsuka rebuild for a user sword .

Mick

----------


## J. Bouthner

Great sword  :drool: , bet it will cut nice too.  I own 2 DF swords and think they are the best overall for the money.  Even thought I think paying extra for F/F is a waste it does look nice in those pictures.  Congrats!

----------


## Ruud B

Great blade, have to get me one 2.
Our own forum justice did ver wel on de Dynasty custom section.

----------


## AaronThomas

> Is the ito nice and tight?
> 
> From the pics it looks so so....
> 
> Diamonds are really big too


Hey Hong... yea the ito is real tight... No wiggle at all.  I really like the menuki with the low profile on this sword...Feels great!

----------


## AaronThomas

Sorry... somehow I trashed the folder the pics were in... been asked to repost!  Thanks :drool:

----------

